# Unsere Synchronisationskultur: Deutschlands Hass-Liebe



## BritFragner (9. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unsere Synchronisationskultur: Deutschlands Hass-Liebe* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Unsere Synchronisationskultur: Deutschlands Hass-Liebe


----------



## USA911 (9. Juli 2016)

Ich habe inzwischen das Gefühl, das es einfach zuwenige der Voice-Acter gibt. Es fällt mir immer mehr auf, das die gleichen Stimmen, für zig verschiedene Filme / Serien genommen wird.
Früher kahm es mir zumindest so vor, das man selten die selbe Stimme gehört hat, denn gerade mit der Stimme verknüpft man einen Schauspieler. Da kommt es schon vor, das man den Fernseher einschaltet, noch was anderes macht und aus dem Hintergrund die Stimme von Bruce Willis hört. Man freut sich "Oh ein Film mit Bruce" schaut hin und ist enttäuscht, das er es gar nicht ist, sondern ein anderer Schauspieler mit dessen Stimme.

Ich finde die Syncronisation gut und sollte auch beibehalten werden, aber es sollte die Übersetzung auch gut gemacht werden, so das nicht 1 zu 1 übersetzt wird, sondern Sinngemäß. Das fällt vorallem bei Witzen auf, die so übernommen werden und dann gar keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (9. Juli 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen das Gefühl, das es einfach zuwenige der Voice-Acter gibt.



Ganz eindeutig. Mein persönlicher Hass-Synchronsprecher ist Tobias Kluckert. Er hat wirklich eine gute Stimme, aber in gefühlt jedem zweiten Film oder Spiel ist er vertreten, ich kann ihn mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr hören.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juli 2016)

Ich schaue Filme/Serien grundsätzlich auf deutsch und sofern die Spiele mir die Option bieten, dann auch die Spiele, ansonsten halt Untertitel


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2016)

Ich persönlich fand die Synchronistationen früher oft besser, als heutzutage.

Und die Anzahl der Synchronsprecher scheint, wie bereits vorhin erwähnt, auch abgenommen zu haben - da lief z.B. The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo im TV, welchen ich eigentlich schon länger mal schauen wollte. 
Dann spricht Daniel Craig den ersten Satz und hört sich an, wie Adam Sandlers dt. Stimme, weil der von Dietmar Wunder gesprochen wird in dem Film - keine Ahnung, von wem Craig normal synchronsiert wird, aber solche Sachen gehen für mich übehraupt nicht. 
Vermiest halt total die Atmosphäre.

Ich finde auch, dass die Stimmlage oft gar nicht so richtig tansportiert werden kann.
Wenn z.B. Schwarze oder Japaner von Weißen synchronisiert werden, dann geht meines Erachtens nach einfach total viel von der Stimmlage und den Emotionen verloren.

Mittlerweile schaue ich eigentlich fast alles im Original - wenns nicht englisch ist, dann trotzdem, nur halt mit Untertiteln.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dann spricht Daniel Craig den ersten Satz und hört sich an, wie Adam Sandlers dt. Stimme, weil der von Dietmar Wunder gesprochen wird in dem Film - keine Ahnung, von wem Craig normal synchronsiert wird, aber solche Sachen gehen für mich übehraupt nicht.
> Vermiest halt total die Atmosphäre.



das ist sein normaler Sprecher denke ich, hat ihn jedenfalls auch in den 4 Bond-Filmen gesprochen, die es bisher mit Craig gab


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2016)

Bissl schlecht gewählt dann finde ich -.-


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (9. Juli 2016)

Normalerweise gucke und spiele ich alles in Englisch, aber ich habe vor nem Jahr zufällig im Deutschen Fernsehen mal Big Bang Theory gesehen und war völlig geschockt von Raj's Deutscher Synchronisierung. Das war so hart klischeehaft, dass es für mich regelrecht respektlos/rassistisch schien. Als hätte der Sprecher die Regieanweisung "und jetzt mach mal deine lustige Inder-Stimme" bekommen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juli 2016)

Negativ-Beispiel bei dt. Synchro war meiner Meinung nach Fluch der Karibik 4.

Auch wenn man dort Johnny Depps Standart-Sprecher genommen hat, finde ich dass es einen total aus der Rolle des "Captain Jack Sparrow" geworfen hat, als er das reden anfing. Warum hat man nicht die selbe Stimme wie in den ersten 3 Teilen genommen.

Auch die eine Bespin-Szene in Das Imperium schlägt zurück, wo Vader eine andere Stimme bekam, als er zum Sternzerstörer zurückwollte war so ein Fall, was dort daran lag, dass die Szene nachträglich reinkam


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2016)

Ich konsumiere Filme und textschwache Spiele immer auf Englisch. Lediglich bei Textmonstern spiele ich direkt auf Deutsch.

Mehrere Gründe:
a) weil ich's kann 

b) Akzente. Deutsche Synchronisationen neigen dazu, vorhandene Akzente in der Synchronisation völlig rausfallen zu lassen. zB hat der Highlander im Original einen starken Akzent, während er im Deutschen normalstes Hochdeutsch spricht.

c) Wortspiele. „They jammed (=blockieren) our radar!“ was in Spaceballs durch ein großes Marmeladen(="jam")glas passiert.

d) Falsche Übersetzungen. zB gerade in der Szene in Matrix 2, wo es zum Verständnis teilweise wichtig ist, auf jedes Wort zu achten, sagt der Architekt (Teil der Maschinenwelt) "unsere" statt "eure" (bezogen auf die Menschen)

e) Übertriebene Freiheit bei der Übersetzung. zB in "Ritter der Kokosnuss" - fängt ja schon im Titel an: "Monty Python and the Holy Grail" heißt der Film nämlich. Und im Gegensatz zu der deutschen Synchronisation sind das nicht einfach nur alles Knalltüten im Mittelalter und Artus gar nicht der "Erfinder des Eukalyptusbonbons am Stil", sondern Artus ist der einzige der ganzen Truppe, der *ernsthaft *nach dem Gral sucht und gegen all die durchgeknallten Typen anrennen muß, um sein Ziel zu erreichen.

f) Grenzen der Übersetzung/Fremdsprachen. Wo hört man auf, ins Deutsche zu übersetzen? Bei erfundenen Geräten? Ortsnamen? Personennamen? dem Titelgebenden Namen? 
Man denke sich einfach mal die fiktive Dialogzeile "... dann wird Azeroth zu einer Welt der Kriegskunst" in den Warcraftfilm hinein... oder frage sich einen Moment, wie eigentlich Bender's Name in Futurama eigentlich auf Deutsch erklärt wird. (ich weiß es gerade nicht)
Einen besonders dollen Fail hat da wohl die Serie Heroes hingelegt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _In der noch guten ersten Staffel besteht ein großer Teil der Handlung daraus, das der Japaner Hiro zunächst kein Englisch spricht, die Sprache dann aber langsam lernt. In der deutschen Fassung wurde die Zweisprachigkeit aber völlig aufgehoben, Hiro spricht dort kein Japanisch und Englisch mehr, sondern nur noch Deutsch und Deutsch. Da geht nicht nur der Sinn verloren, sondern auch ein großer Bestandteil des Charmes der diesen Charakter ausgemacht hat. _​
g) Zu viele (Übersetzungs)Köche verderben den Brei.
In WoW gibt es 
*Warp *Burger, die man aus *Warp*ed Flesh herstellt, das man von Echsen namens *Warp*hunter erhalten kann.
Im Deutschen gibt es
Doppel-Warper, die man aus Verformtem Fleisch herstellt, das man von Sphärenjägern erhält. ...

h) Lippensynchronizität und Gesten, die auch immer zum jeweils gesprochenen Wort passen und nicht zB wegen eines Satzbauproblems zum falschen Zeitpunkt einen ausgestrecktem Arm und Zeigefinger darstellen.
Bsp: [Geste des Schauspielers fett markiert, betonte Aussprache unterstrichen] 
"You're gonna give it to *him*?" - "Du willst es ihm ge*ben*?"

Siehe auch: Originalton statt Synchronisation - Steffens Blog mit vielen weiteren Beispielen


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Negativ-Beispiel bei dt. Synchro war meiner Meinung nach Fluch der Karibik 4.
> 
> Auch wenn man dort Johnny Depps Standart-Sprecher genommen hat, finde ich dass es einen total aus der Rolle des "Captain Jack Sparrow" geworfen hat, als er das reden anfing. Warum hat man nicht die selbe Stimme wie in den ersten 3 Teilen genommen.


Ganz einfach:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEOd1EC3J3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Disney *gibt offiziell als Grund an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufgrund geschäftlicher Unstimmigkeiten mit dem Synchronsprecher der ersten drei PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN-Filme.​
Synchronsprecher *Marcus Off*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe eine gesetzlich gerechtfertigte, finanzielle Nachforderung an Walt Disney gestellt, die mit dem deutschen Urheberrecht zusammenhängt. Walt Disney verweigert diese Nachforderung, da Walt Disney die Meinung vertritt, dass Synchronisieren eines Schauspielers keine künstlerische Arbeit sei. Sie läge noch unter dem Niveau eines Nachrichtensprechers und entbehre jeglicher künstlerischer Kreativität.​
*Disney*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [Marcus Offs] Behauptung, Disney habe die Meinung vertreten, dass das Synchronisieren eines Schauspielers keine künstlerische Arbeit sei und noch unter dem Niveau eines Nachrichtensprechers läge, trifft nicht zu. Richtig ist, dass Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures Germany auf dem Standpunkt steht, dass Markus Off auch oder gerade unter Berücksichtigung des Erfolges von Pirates of the Caribbean Teil 1-3 angemessen vergütet worden ist.​
Quelle: moviepilot


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bissl schlecht gewählt dann finde ich -.-



Warum?
Weil der 2 Schauspieler syncronisiert die diametral entgegengesetzte Filme machen?
Also da muss man echt mal fragen ob dich überhaupt mal mit Syncronisation auseinandergesetzt hast, weil so ist das nur so das Symptomatische, elitäre Mimimi
Da reicht es doch nur mal nach Polen rüber zuschauen als nächsten Nachbarn, wo halt ein Typ 5 Figuren im gleichen Tonfall syncronisiert

Und so, ich würde mir erstmal anschauen wen Engelbert von Nordhausen alles syncronisiert bevon man so Aussagen trifft das jemand angeblich nicht passt

Und das Problem bei Syncronisation sind nicht das es zu wenig Sprecher gibt, das Blödsinn, eher das man zuwenig Geld ausgeben will, wo viele Spiele extrem drunter leiden oder auch so komische Übersetzungen zustande kommen, aber das ist ja kein Grund, denn das kann man ja auch in Gut machen, wie z.B. in Fable 3 wo ich immer sage: Die Deutsche Syncronisation ist, wenn auch nicht sehr viel, besser als das Original


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil der 2 Schauspieler syncronisiert die diametral entgegengesetzte Filme machen?


Je nachdem kann das die Stimmung des Films durchaus vermiesen. 
Beispielsweise wird Milla Jovovich in _Johanna von Orleans _von der Bart Simpson Stimme synchronisiert - sobald man das realisiert hat, ist es deutlich schwerer, den Film ernst zu nehmen, weil man unterbewußt darauf wartet, daß sie "Ay Caramba!" oder "Friß meine Shorts" sagt ...


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Je nachdem kann das die Stimmung des Films durchaus vermiesen.
> Beispielsweise wird Milla Jovovich in _Johanna von Orleans _von der Bart Simpson Stimme synchronisiert - sobald man das realisiert hat, ist es deutlich schwerer, den Film ernst zu nehmen, weil man unterbewußt darauf wartet, daß sie "Ay Caramba!" oder "Friß meine Shorts" sagt ...



Man kann schon keinen Film ernstnehmen der mit den unnötigen Schwachfug anfängt: "Wir befinden uns im Jahr 1429, eine Zeit die wir heute das Frühe Mittelalter nennen" und nein, das kann man nicht damit rechtfertigen das es keine Dokumentation ist, das ist wie beim A-Team Stockfootage von Köln zu zeigen und drunter Frankfurt zu schreiben, das ist der Punkt wo einfach Leute gemurkst haben,


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Man kann schon keinen Film ernstnehmen der ...


Ja, es gibt durchaus diverse Kritikpunkte an Bessons _JvO_. Dennoch geht es hier um *Synchronisationen*, und da ist es ein (weiterer) Knackpunkt, daß man eben Barts Stimme erkennt.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juli 2016)

Wobei bei dem Beispiel mit dem frühen Mittelalter auch das Original Schuld sein kann. Amerikanische Filme haben das nicht immer so mit den richtigen Fakten. Alleine wenn ich da an den Faux Pas von Transformers 2 mit dem tiefsten Punkt der Erde denke, wo dann Laurentischer Graben (Anstelle Laurentischer Schild) gesagt wird, was trotzdem falsch ist, da es der Mariengraben gewesen wäre.


Ich mag die deutsche Synchronisation, oft ist sie sehr gut und mal ehrlich, viele englische Wortspiele oder Slangbegriffe kennen nicht mal Engländer, wenn sie amerikanische Filme schauen und andersrum. Da ist mir Verständnis lieber, selbst wenn der Gag ein wenig flach ist. Nur wortwörtlich Übersetzen sollte man dort tunlichst vermeiden, das macht nämlich meist gar keinen Sinn. 
Wird natürlich schwer, wenn dass dann visuell unterstützt wird (siehe Marmeladenglas Beispiel oben). Nur, welche Alternative gibt es da? 

Dass es irgendwie zu wenig (gute) Synchronsprecher gibt ist mir jedoch auch schon aufgefallen. Egal ob Film, Serie, Spiel, Hörbuch oder Hörspiel, überall sind immer die gleichen Stimmen zu hören. Besonders auffällig für mich ist da David Nathan. Der hat schon eine sehr gute prägnante Stimme und wahrscheinlich ist genau das das Problem, weil er sofort auffällt. 

Was ich allerdings extrem nervig finde ist wenn "you" mit "sie" anstelle "du" übersetzt wird. In dem Augenblick wo die Leute sich mit Vornamen anreden sollte auch mit "du" übersetzt werden. Alles andere klingt einfach dämlich. Die Krönung war mal irgend so eine Sitcom, bei der ich beim Zappen hängengeblieben bin, wo sich dann ein Ehepaar gesiezt hat. Da waren wieder Übersetzer am Werk, die dogmatisch ihre ihnen eingetrichterten Regel (you = sie) befolgten, ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil der 2 Schauspieler syncronisiert die diametral entgegengesetzte Filme machen?
> Also da muss man echt mal fragen ob dich überhaupt mal mit Syncronisation auseinandergesetzt hast, weil so ist das nur so das Symptomatische, elitäre Mimimi
> Da reicht es doch nur mal nach Polen rüber zuschauen als nächsten Nachbarn, wo halt ein Typ 5 Figuren im gleichen Tonfall syncronisiert
> ...



Wie kommst du jetzt auf Engelbert von Nordhausen?
Es war die Rede von Dietmar Wunder, der auch Adam Sandler synchronisiert.

Und nur weil in anderen Ländern die Synchro noch schlechter ist, hat das nichts mit den deutschen Synchros und der Wahl des jeweiligen Sprechers zu tun.

Elitäres Mimimi?
Sorry, aber das ist einfach Stuss - nur weil ich Daniel Craig nicht mit Adam Sandler assoziieren will bzw. ich das nicht gut finde, ist das elitäres Mimimi?
Ich persönlich finde die Wahl des Synchronsprechers in dem Fall einfach schlecht - sehe da kein elitäres Mimimi


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juli 2016)

Wo ist jetzt genau das Probem?

Mittlerweile kann man fast jeden größeren englischsprachigen Film auch in der OV im Kino kucken, wenn man das mag. Bei DVDs und Blurays ist die englische Tonspur in fast allen Fällen auch dabei.

Die meisten interessanten US-Serien kucke ich mittlerweile auch in der OV, weil es mir zu lange dauert, bis die synchronisiert sind.

Aber generell bin ich persönlich da ziemlich flexibel. Die deutschen Synchros sind meist so gut, dass ich gut beides kucken kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juli 2016)

Jeder so, wie er es mag. 

Bei mir hängt es ganz von der Art des Films ab, ob ich ihn im Original, oder als Synchro sehen möchte.

Die meisten Actionfilme, Thriller, SciFi lassen sich ganz wunderbar auf Deutsch synchronisiert ansehen, bei (Historien-)dramen, wo gerne auch einmal zahlreiche Dialekte und Akzente vorherrschen, oder Comedy, wo sich viele Wortwitze überhaupt nicht übersetzen lassen, ist das i. d. R. nicht der Fall.


----------



## Hasamoto (9. Juli 2016)

Was glaubt ihr warum ich Animes immer in Jp Dub schaue

bei der Deutschen Syncro hocke ich nähmlich wimmernt in der Ecke und muss würgen.

Nix kann einen guten Film oder serie mehr verschandeln als eine schlechte synco


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf Engelbert von Nordhausen?



weil der Vergleicht passt und halt mal eben Fred Feuerstein somit nicht nur Bill Cosby sondern auch mal Samuel Jackson syncronisiert


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Warum Manfred Lehmann hier nicht synchronisieren konnte oder wollte, ist nicht bekannt.


Doch, das ist bekannt, und ein einfacher Blick in die Wikipedia und deren Quellen hätte gereicht es zu erfahren. Manfred Lehmann drehte zur Zeit der Synchronisation in Asien und hatte einfach keinen Bock für die Synchronisation nach Deutschland und dann wieder zurück nach Asien zu fliegen.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil der Vergleicht passt und halt mal eben Fred Feuerstein somit nicht nur Bill Cosby sondern auch mal Samuel Jackson syncronisiert



Und was ändert das jetzt an der Tatsache, dass *ich persönlich* Wunder für eine schlechte Wahl bei Craig halte, weil ich eben sofort "Adam Sandler" rausgehört habe und mir das nicht gefällt?

Nur weil generell Synchronsprecher mehrere Charaktere / Schauspieler synchronisieren, muss mir nicht gleich alles was die so machen gefallen.
Es gibt halt eben auch hier bessere und schlechtere.

btw .. immer noch nichts zu sehen von elitärem Mimimi ...


----------



## NForcer-SMC (9. Juli 2016)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr warum ich Animes immer in Jp Dub schaue
> 
> bei der Deutschen Syncro hocke ich nähmlich wimmernt in der Ecke und muss würgen.
> 
> Nix kann einen guten Film oder serie mehr verschandeln als eine schlechte synco



Mag ja alles ganz toll sein, aber erstens ist das japanisch verstehen kaum jedermanns Sache und Untertitel sind auch Mist, weil man 
sich dann eher auf diese konzentrieren muß, anstatt auf den Anime. Da sind mir deutsche Synchros doch lieber, wo ich mich auch
auf das gesehene konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juli 2016)

Japanische Animes sind ja auch eine ziemliche Nische. Vielleicht ist uns das kulturell auch teilweise einfach zu fremd, um das alles bis ins kleinste Detail richtig zu synchronisieren. Wobei ich aber behaupten würde, dass es auch keinen Sinn macht, sich einen Film in der OV anzuschauen, wenn man die originale Sprache nicht wenigstens mittelprächtig beherrscht. Untertitel haben imo nur dann einen wirklichen Mehrwert, wenn man den Großteil des Gesprochenen auch versteht. Dann dienen sie dazu, dass man evtl. Details oder bestimmte Worte, die man nicht versteht, direkt nachschauen kann, um den kompletten Sinn des Dialogs zu erfassen.

Beim Vertonen englischer Inhalte hingegen sind die meisten deutschen Produktionen echt spitze.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juli 2016)

In den meisten Fällen stört es mich nicht, wenn Filme synchronisiert werden. Nur hört man viele Stimmen halt in jedem zweiten Film, manche Sprecher betonen auch ein wenig unnatürlich. Kurz gesagt: Es kommt immer auf die Sprecher und die Dialogregie an. Englischsprachige Filme schaue ich mir ab und zu im Original an, manchmal (vor allem bei älteren Filmen) fällt es mir aber schwer, alles zu verstehen, dann schalte ich doch auf Deutsch um. Irgendwelche japanischen Animes würde ich mir aber nie im Original angucken, da mich erstens oft die Stimmen nerven und zweitens ich mich nicht gerne auf Untertitel konzentriere. Die lenken einfach zu sehr vom Rest ab.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juli 2016)

Man sollte übrigens gerade bei japanischen (oder chinesischen) Filmen etc. nicht vergessen, dass sich die Bedeutung des gesprochenen Wortes dort erst über die Intonierung vollständig definiert, während bei indogermanischen Sprachen die Betonung (und die Tonhöhe) nicht den Wortsinn definiert, sondern hauptsächlich die Satzstruktur festlegt und für bestimmte Hervorhebungen dient. Alleine deswegen ist es extrem schwierig, fernöstliche Filme entsprechend zu synchronisieren, vor allem dann, wenn der entsprechende Voice Actor nicht über sehr gute Kenntnisse der ursprünglichen Sprache verfügt. Dann hat er nämlich keine richtige Handhabe, die Intonierung der OV entsprechend zu deuten und in die synchronisierte Fassung zu übertragen.


----------



## hawkytonk (9. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man sollte übrigens gerade bei japanischen (oder chinesischen) Filmen etc. nicht vergessen, dass sich die Bedeutung des gesprochenen Wortes dort erst über die Intonierung vollständig definiert, während bei indogermanischen Sprachen die Betonung (und die Tonhöhe) nicht den Wortsinn definiert, sondern hauptsächlich die Satzstruktur festlegt und für bestimmte Hervorhebungen dient. Alleine deswegen ist es extrem schwierig, fernöstliche Filme entsprechend zu synchronisieren, vor allem dann, wenn der entsprechende Voice Actor nicht über sehr gute Kenntnisse der ursprünglichen Sprache verfügt. Dann hat er nämlich keine richtige Handhabe, die Intonierung der OV entsprechend zu deuten und in die synchronisierte Fassung zu übertragen.


Der Sprecher erhält seinen Text und bekommt die zu synchronisierende Szene vorgeführt. Bedeutung, Timing usw. erhält der Sprecher von der Regie. Da ist die Herkunft des Filmmaterials im Grunde schnurz. Es hängt letztlich nur von der Regie ab, was wie umgesetzt werden soll. Die Güte des Gesprochenen hängt vom Sprecher ab.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Juli 2016)

Eine gute Übersetzung ist in meinen Augen viel wert, und Kinofilme werden in der Regel sehr gut eingedeutscht. Zwar ist mein Englisch gut genug, um die meisten Hollywoodfilme auch im Original schauen zu können, aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Bei _Interstellar_ habe ich dank nuschelndem Hauptdarsteller und Umgebungsgeräuschen des Flugszeugs eigentlich die ganze Zeit nur "Retro Thruster" verstanden. Untertitel sind für mich jedenfalls kein gleichwertiger Ersatz.

Umso ärgerlicher finde ich es, dass die Synchronisation von Computerspielen sehr oft noch immer unter aller Kanone ist. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man die Sprecher hier Texte ohne Kontext einsprechen lässt, die dann durch falsche Betonung völlig sinnentstellt werden.


----------



## donionline (10. Juli 2016)

Wir sollten öfter einmal stolz auf die Menschen hinter den Synchros sein! Erst vergangene Woche hat uns (leider) eines der wahrscheinlich besten Exemplare der Filmindustrie für immer verlassen. Die Rede ist natürlich von Bud Spencer, dessen unvergessliche Synchronstimme Wolfgang Hess leider auch Anfang dieses Jahres verstorben ist. Hess hat zwar nicht nur Spencer oder besser Carlo Pedersoli seine Stimme geliehen, sondern unter anderem auch Obelix in ein paar Zeichentrickfilmen, aber mit Bud Spencer wird man ihn meines Erachtens noch stärker verbinden.

Denn was viele nicht wissen: die Spencer&Hill - Filme waren vom Studio eigentlich als reine Actionstreifen geplant, komplett ohne den komödiantischen Aspekt. Als dann aber Hess, zusammen mit dem heute auch noch sehr oft eingesetzten Thomas Danneberg (u.a. Dan Akroyd, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Sylvester Stallone), ihre grandiosen Sprüche, die man bis heute kennt, eingebaut haben und der Reihe so zu massivem Erfolg im deutschsprachigen Raum verhalfen, hat man umgedacht und alle Filme so ausgelegt. Es ist also vor allem der deutschen Synchronisation zu verdanken, dass Bud Spencer und Terence Hill als die beiden Fausthelden, die immer einen flotten Spruch auf den Lippen haben,  uns bis heute erhalten geblieben sind.

Ich könnte noch weitere solche Beispiele anführen, da ich seit ein paar Jahren hobbymäßig die Sprecher und ihre Rollen verfolge und dem Artikel voll zustimme. Dieses Schattengewerbe sollte viel mehr Würdigung erfahren. Ohne diese Menschen, wären Filme bei uns nicht das, was sie sind und für viele Menschen unverständlich.


----------



## Mydgard (10. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es super das alles Synchronisiert wird, mein Englisch ist nicht schlecht, aber das Genuschel vieler Schauspieler geht einfach gar nicht ... und mir ist es auch völlig Banane, ob ein Schauspieler mit Südstaaten Akzent spricht oder nicht ... Hauptsache ich verstehe ihn gut, dessen Rolle muss gut sein, ist doch völlig Banane ob er einen Akzent hat oder nicht ...


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2016)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Ich finde es super das alles Synchronisiert wird, mein Englisch ist nicht schlecht, aber das Genuschel vieler Schauspieler geht einfach gar nicht ...


Nun, das hast du aber auch bei deutschen Sprechern. An dieser Stelle ein dickes Danke an Til Schweiger, daß er nicht Synchronsprecher geworden ist. 



> und mir ist es auch völlig Banane, ob ein Schauspieler mit Südstaaten Akzent spricht oder nicht ... Hauptsache ich verstehe ihn gut, dessen Rolle muss gut sein, ist doch völlig Banane ob er einen Akzent hat oder nicht ...


Ich finde, gerade in _Highlander _hat dieser schottische Akzent extrem zur Authentizität beigetragen.

Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, daß sich die Schauspieler monatelang auf ihre Rolle vorbereiten und unter anderem solche Feinheiten  mit einbringen*, ist ein "ist doch völlig Banane" eine ziemlich arrogante Einstellung. 
Genausogut könnte man sagen: "Ist doch völlig egal, welche Zeilen in _Pulp Fiction _von Jules und welche von Vincent sind. Vertauschen wir halt die Rollen. So, und jetzt läßt Vincent mal die Rede mit dem Bibelspruch ab. Und ... Action!" 

*Milla Jovovich konnte beispielsweise fliessend in Leeloos Fremdsprache reden


----------



## ShawnX (10. Juli 2016)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Ich finde es super das alles Synchronisiert wird, mein Englisch ist nicht schlecht, aber das Genuschel vieler Schauspieler geht einfach gar nicht ... und mir ist es auch völlig Banane, ob ein Schauspieler mit Südstaaten Akzent spricht oder nicht ... Hauptsache ich verstehe ihn gut, dessen Rolle muss gut sein, ist doch völlig Banane ob er einen Akzent hat oder nicht ...


Also ich bin kein Fan deutscher Synchro - aber Gestern haben wir R.I.P.D. im O-Ton gesehen der 2. Hauptdarsteller war so gut wie nicht zu verstehen - so ein genuschel hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.
Also ich verstehe echt was du meinst


----------



## Desotho (10. Juli 2016)

Im Idealfall hat man ja die Wahl. Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile oft das Original, bin aber einer guten deutschen Synchro auch nicht abgeneigt.
Serien/Filme oft auf englisch zu schauen hatte bei mir auch einen sehr positiven Effekt was das Verstehen der Englischen Sprache angeht - das ging vorher deutlich schlechter bei mir.


----------



## Synchronkenner (11. Juli 2016)

Das greift etwas zu kurz, hawkytonk. Das Problem ist das schnelle durchpeitschen heutzutage für möglichst kein Geld, dadurch regelmäßiges Dialogbuchtexten bei Nacht, um am nächsten Tag vielleicht in eine Doppelschicht 9-24 Uhr aufzunehmen, manchmal auch wochenends. Mir ist mal ein Regisseur nach der Spätschicht auf dem Beifahrersitz eingeschlafen auf dem Weg nach Hause. 

Japanisch ist ein gutes Beispiel: Ich kenne keinen Synchronregisseur, der Japanisch versteht oder spricht. Die Regie ist daher zunächst einmal auf die Rohübersetzung angewiesen, um das Dialogbuch lippensynchron schreiben zu können. Betonungen muss man sich aus der Übersetzung und dem Kontext erarbeiten. Nuancen sind da natürlich sehr viel schwerer zu verstehen, als z.B. im Englischen. Auch ist das Englische die dankbarste Synchronsprache, weil sie dem Deutschen so nahe kommt, abgesehen von einigen Schwierigkeiten mit Satzstruktur und Lippe. Manchmal überlegen Regie, Sprecher, Cutter, Tonmeister auch gemeinsam, wie man etwas besser formulieren könnte, es wird Rücksprache mit der Redaktion gehalten, der Redakteuer wünscht etwas spezielles, usw.  Hätte man nicht den Zeitdruck und ein anständiges Budget, könnte man sich einen Assisteten, der japanisch spricht, am Besten Muttersprachler dazuholen von Anfang an und "Kunst" machen. In der Realität bleibt eben meist nur, das Beste aus dem zu machen, was da ist und ich finde, das ist meist auch wirklich gut. Bei Animés kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden. Aber die sprecher müssen natürlich gut sein 

Noch was zu Akzenten: Fände es hier auch nur einer GUT, würden zB englische Akzente oder Dialekte im Deutschen umgesetzt? Wie sollte das gehen, ohne eine Lachnummer? Wie klingt Südstaatenakzent? Nordstaaten? Bronx? You name it. Was haben wir im Deutschen? Nur Dialekte wie bächsisch, bayerisch, hessisch.... na dann gute Nacht *g*   Löbliche Ausnahmen, wie Radjeschs Dialekt aus Big Bang wird hier gleich als fast rassistisch eingestuft. Ein indischer Akzent klingt aber so. Der Sprecher ist Inder.  Spanischer Akzent wird gemacht, Russisch, .... aber meist mit Bedacht. Und es ist nicht leicht, wenn man z.B. in einer Serie damit anfängt und plötzlich immer mehr Charaktere auftauchen mit Akzenten und man gar nicht genug Sprecher hat, die das können. Dann kommt eine muttersprachliche Sprachberatung für die Sprecher ins Spiel, die mit dem Sprecher im Studio daran arbeitet. Auch für ganze Sätze, die in Originalsprache gesprochen werden müssen. Immer eine Herausforderung. Und wahrscheinlich merkt nicht mal 1% der deutschen Zuschauer, ob der Sprecher jetzt einwandfrei Schwedisch oder Hebräisch gesprochen hat oder nicht. Aber dafür wird Aufwand getrieben... Gerade für anspruchsvolle Projekte wünscht man sich oft mehr Zeit und Geld für die Arbeit, um sie gut zu machen. 

Die Branche hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren geöffnet für neue Leute. Das bringt Vielfalt. Aber es dauert, neue Profis heranzuziehen und Akzeptanz für sie zu erhalten, dass sie auch von großen Verleihern eingesetzt werden, die nämlich am liebsten auf die üblichen bekannten Stimmen zugreifen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2016)

Was mir oft auffällt bei alten Synchronisationen. Da hat man oft viel klarer und ausdrucksstarker gesprochen. Heute geht man da eher in die Til Schweiger Richtung. Es wird genuschelt und klingt fast gelangweilt. Die hatten damals irgendwie mehr Pepp in der Stimme.
Da kommen doch manchmal so uralte Filme im TV, die in der Römerzeit und so spielen, die sind teilweise so grandios synchronisiert.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was mir oft auffällt bei alten Synchronisationen. Da hat man oft viel klarer und ausdrucksstarker gesprochen. Heute geht man da eher in die Til Schweiger Richtung. Es wird genuschelt und klingt fast gelangweilt. Die hatten damals irgendwie mehr Pepp in der Stimme.
> Da kommen doch manchmal so uralte Filme im TV, die in der Römerzeit und so spielen, die sind teilweise so grandios synchronisiert.


Das ist nicht nur in der Synchro so. Auch in den OV wurde "früher" oft häufig mit deutlich stärkerer Betonung gesprochen, abgeleitet von Bühnenstücken. Heute macht man das meist mit Absicht nicht mehr im Film, weil man damit eine möglichst realistische Performance erreichen will und die Sound-Limitierungen der Bühne danke ausgefeilter Tontechink im Film nicht mehr von Belang sind.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2016)

Synchronkenner schrieb:


> Noch was zu Akzenten: Fände es hier auch nur einer GUT, würden zB englische Akzente oder Dialekte im Deutschen umgesetzt? Wie sollte das gehen, ohne eine Lachnummer? Wie klingt Südstaatenakzent? Nordstaaten? Bronx? You name it. Was haben wir im Deutschen? Nur Dialekte wie bächsisch, bayerisch, hessisch.... na dann gute Nacht *g*


Daß das *Ersetzen *eines Dialektes nicht klappt, wissen wir seit _Baldur's Gate_.

Natürlich sollte ein aus Schottland stammender _Highlander _mit Akzent  in der deutschen Synchronisation so reden, wie es ein Schotte tun würde, der (noch) kein richtiges Hochdeutsch kann.

Und nicht: _"Ei verbibbsch, isch bin de Conna Mäc Laud un isch bin unstäbblisch."_


----------



## Synchronkenner (12. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und nicht: _"Ei verbibbsch, isch bin de Conna Mäc Laud un isch bin unstäbblisch."_



Haha, absolut!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und nicht: _"Ei verbibbsch, isch bin de Conna Mäc Laud un isch bin unstäbblisch."_



Hm, was für ein Dialekt soll das denn sein? Hört sich für mich wie eine wilde Mischung aus hessisch und sächsisch an...


Wobei ich eh der Meinung bin, dass gerade hessisch alles ungemein aufwerten kann, das hat immer so was herrlich rotzig-lässisch...äääh, lässiges. 

Sage ich als zugereister, gebürtiger Bayer.


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, was für ein Dialekt soll das denn sein? Hört sich für mich wie eine wilde Mischung aus hessisch und sächsisch an...


Ich hatte da jetzt den Henni Nachtsheim von Badesalz in Ohr - aber stimmt, das "ei verbibbsch" ist ja sächsisch ... öhm ... tja ... ist halt n Synchronisationsfehler.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, was für ein Dialekt soll das denn sein? Hört sich für mich wie eine wilde Mischung aus hessisch und sächsisch an...
> 
> 
> Wobei ich eh der Meinung bin, dass gerade hessisch alles ungemein aufwerten kann, das hat immer so was herrlich rotzig-lässisch...äääh, lässiges.
> ...



Wenn jemand nach Hessen kommt und du begrüßt ihn gleich mit "Ey Gude, wie?", dann ist doch gleich das Eis gebrochen 

Asterix und Obelix auf Hessisch ist ja auch grandios. Hier ein Ausschnitt:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWVysosKi_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2016)

Sächsisch aber ooch. 

Apropos Synchro. Was mich nervt ist die Syncho in Enterprise. Beispiel: T'Pol und Trip siezen sich im privaten selbst nachdem sie miteinander ...... Vollkommen weltfremd.

Irgendwie begreifen einige immer noch nicht daß es You (Sie) und You (Du) gibt. 

Hier fehlt den Verantwortlichen oft das Feingefühl für die Situationen ab wann ein Du statt ein Sie angebracht ist. Ach was die merken nicht einmal wenn ein 40 Tonner auf deren Füßen stünde.


----------

